# Mainers, Midcoasters, Maine



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Prior to my owning my Oday 30 I would take a week or two every Sept and visit Maine. I love it there. Love the woods, rivers, lakes and the coast. Love the people of Maine too! "Mainers" I've always wished I lived in Maine. Loved going out on windjammers which was part of the reason I wanted my own boat. 

When the bottom fell out of my biz, real estate sales went stagnant and I was suddenly older then I wanted to be;  My 10 year dream/plan was dashed to smithereens ; Sell off and buy a 36- 42 ft boat. live aboard 9 months. In Winter, stay with family in the South (TN)

Being realistic, I know it's not wise to think there is anyway out of my current situation this late in life; House with a mortgage, housemates to help make ends meet, a small ck from SS each month; I still pine away thinking of the life I'm missing up there, even though I'm OK with my life here.

My haunts were Camden, Belfast, and Stonington. with occasional inland jaunts to some of the lakes and woods. I hate hot weather and love coolness of the Maritimes in general. I even had a fantasy of working for a wooden boat builder part time!

Anyway; I'd love to hear from anyone that is living "my dream" in Maine! Please "rub it in" and let me know what I'm missing because I'm not likely to visit anymore! 

I've been to Maine enough to know the costs (If I could relocate) of being there will always exceed any ability I have to be self sufficient there, so I'm trying real hard to make the best of it here where I'm at now. on or off a boat.  But as each Sept draws closer; and the years go by like months it seems; My mind wanders, my creative juices start me thinking.. "if I" and "I could if, or when I sold..and bought"*


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Denise, I grew up in Amber, PA. My folks built a camp in Maine when I was a kid and I spent most summers on the inland lakes playing in the woods and on the lake. When I was 15 I got motivated and spent my summers in PA alone, working and saving. When I graduated college I started moving north(and east). I was stuck in NW NJ for a couple of years but met my wife there. She agreed to move to Maine with me and try it out for 5 years. That was 15 years ago. 

A few years back I was laid off from a job I hated, started consulting and went through a mini mid-life crisis. Basically thought to myself, where do I want to be in 10 years. I started thinking about a career change and found a marina and charter business for sale. During the negotiations, my wife and I decided that if we buy the marina, we would live the first couple of years aboard so we could get to know the area before we purchased a home.

The marina deal fell through but my wife still wanted to live aboard. We sold the old boat, I took 6 months off from my consulting to renovate the house and put it on the market. 6 weeks later, we were homeless. Luckily a friend let us crash at his house for a few weeks while we were shopping for the new "home".

We have been aboard since October 2010. Our five year plan is to work on the boat, learn her inside and out, save for our cruising kitty, quit of jobs and go exploring.

Anything I can do to help?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Very inspiring Tim! Your and yours are to be applauded! What does it "cost" to be a live aboard up there? Not sure I want to know LOL

There was a time that I would have done just what you did but it's kind of behind me now. 

I had one idea suggested to my by one of my YC friends. That idea was to offer hvac installation and service, or consulting to other boat owners. I do have the skills, trade, and business experience that many people could use. I can adapt to "marine" even though I'd rather not LOL Sub contracting hvac to boat builders was a thought also. But like I said, I'm older now, the energy to fight the good fight in the contracting world is pretty low nowadays. 

Hey I'd love to go sailing with "y'all" sometime!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

It is not too bad but that is relative.

Here are the (mostly)fixed primary expenses for a 40 ft. boat in Portland. This does not include maintenance as I see that as a boat owning expense, not a strictly live-aboard expense.

$6,200 - Yearly Slip in downtown Portland(including water, cable, shore-side facilities, summer electric and one parking space)
$400 - Winter electric
$900 - Diesel for heating(Hurricane hydronic heating system)
$125 - Yearly shrinkwrap costs

Portland has the best economic base in the state so is the best place to find a job. We both work here but cruise to Penn Bay once a year for 2 weeks. Casco Bay is a great place for weekend cruising.

Denise, I doubt it is too late for your to make a change you have dreamt of for a long time. In 5 years you may look back and regret not doing it now. Figure out what is keeping you there and get rid of it. Find a job in the Portland area and live on land. You will have plenty of time to find a boat and move aboard.

What are your skills? We have plenty of HVAC contractors up here but I frequently hear ads on the radio looking for qualified technicians.

BTW, part of my consulting business was job placement.

Would love to take you for a sail.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh.. I'm retired basically! Owned my own HVAC biz close to 30 years, (residential and light commercial, with some home improvements (kitchens and baths) tossed in. But It's all nearly gone now.. if a small job comes in I have a part time helper/friend that works with me. I'll be 64 this Sunday! 

Casco is nutty with tourists. Same with Bar Harbor. Belfast Camden/Rockport are nice for the boat imo, Although I love Stonington the most it's probably not the place I'd stay. Portland; not sure.  

What's keeping me here.. my house, my boat, and fear of doing such a move so late in life. Hell, I can't even find time to get down to Chesapeake Bay! And now that the summers are becoming unbearable for me that's loosing it's flavor too! 

All in all I could be doing worse.. I just need to accept that I missed the mark when I was younger.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> What's keeping me here.. my house, my boat, and fear of doing such a move so late in life. Hell, I can't even find time to get down to Chesapeake Bay! And now that the summers are becoming unbearable for me that's loosing it's flavor too!
> 
> All in all I could be doing worse.. I just need to accept that I missed the mark when I was younger.


Late in life? (Sending you some positive energy here) Given your age, I'm figuring on another 20 years just based on average life expectancy - that's plenty of time. Can you take in another roommate, take yourself out and spend a chunk of time afloat?

I kinda like Great Lakes - similar topography to Maine, but fresh water, no tides, and no lobster pots. Some pretty sweet photos here: Adventures of Sonador (Yes, she's a powerboater but she's also a single woman in her mid-60s living the dream)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> Can you take in another roommate, take yourself out and spend a chunk of time afloat?


Actually that is what I've been doing. I hate it.. the stories I could tell about housemates LOL


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, but OTOH, let someone else pay off your mortgage while you're out playing


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> Yeah, but OTOH, let someone else pay off your mortgage while you're out playing


that is the plan ... well was.. after 2 junkies, 5 or 6 flat out liars and wasted time on agreements with just about all of them it's difficult.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

I gather we've been incredibly lucky, we have a killer property management firm for our rentals. Our *newest* tenant has been there about 3-1/2 years and the *latest* anyone's ever been with the rent was 5 days. If you can find a reputable firm in your area, they are soooo worth the 7-8% they charge.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

OMG! Marine rates in Maine seem to be close to double of what they charge on the Chesapeake!


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

D-030, I feel if you are still this side of the grass, it ain't too late! I had friends from Maine, and went up there alot, My wife and I love it there. I'm from SC, she is from here in Md, and just today we were looking for an acre or two in Maine. I hope ya just say WTFudge and do it! My 02.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks AB! It's on my bucket list LOL


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

denise303 ,justslid back from bahamas to portland me,my home port come on up and anchor out at portland or go under the bridge for free and reprovision and just knock about maine till the weather gets too chilly with some sort of a heater you can stay till nov1 and then head home for the winter nice cool weather and sept sailing is great with most of the fleet on a mooring or allready movin back south after labor day.the lobstermen are only getting 2.25 a pound off the boat ,livin is easy


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

norsearayder said:


> denise303 ,justslid back from bahamas to portland me,my home port come on up and anchor out at portland or go under the bridge for free and reprovision and just knock about maine till the weather gets too chilly with some sort of a heater you can stay till nov1 and then head home for the winter nice cool weather and sept sailing is great with most of the fleet on a mooring or allready movin back south after labor day.the lobstermen are only getting 2.25 a pound off the boat ,livin is easy


Nice!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Norse that's my idea of living aboard! I don't see me sailing up the coast in my old boat.. hell I've not even made it to Cape May yet LOL


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> I'll be 64 this Sunday!


That's funny, my dad will be 81 this Sunday.

As others have said it's never too late. Maybe you should bring your boat up this way & come up for a couple weeks at a time. It's really not that far a ride from where you're at presently.

Happy Birthday on Sunday!


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> OMG! Marine rates in Maine seem to be close to double of what they charge on the Chesapeake!


It's very expensive to live up here in New England.

Tim has a pretty good deal for a year round slip for a 40'. Moorings in the river down near Portsmouth on the ocean side of the bridges are about 3k a season. A slip up river for my 28' boat would set me back 3K, a mooring would cost 1200.

Everyone always comments on the quality of life up this way, problem is you work like a dog to enjoy it.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I just don't have the nerve, experience, or boat to make such a journey .. well maybe on the boat.. it's probably more able then it's Captn!


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Denise, Stop feeling sorry for youself. 64 is far from old. If I were you I would head south this fall. By the time spring rolls around, you'll have the confidence to head north, and conquer Cape May, and wonder why you hadn't done it sooner.
You have the knowledge, and the skill will come quickly, but you have to untie those docklines. I'm 74, and did just that in a 36' catamaran 15 years ago, and several more times after that, always singlehanded.
Just do it. You wont be sorry.
Marc


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> I just don't have the nerve, experience, or boat to make such a journey .. well maybe on the boat.. it's probably more able then it's Captn!


Move it up to the Beverly/Salem, Ma area for one season. Moorings over there are around 800-900 a season. If you like it up here & the car ride isn't overbearing, make the jump up to Maine the next season. Then there's also Boston, slips 10K a season...

Don't worry about the nerve or experience, it's only the ocean. What's the worst that could happen that isn't going to happen in the end anyway?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I didn't mean to sound like a "woe is me" type here. I hope to get down to Cape May in Sept and do some day trips from the harbor and back. Maybe even try for Atlantic City. "Baby steps"


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

You know you have lots of SN friends who could help you with the passage ... jus' sayin'


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> You know you have lots of SN friends who could help you with the passage ... jus' sayin'


This is a good thing for everyone of here to know! I've seen so many SNers helping others doing various things over the years.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> I didn't mean to sound like a "woe is me" type here. "Baby steps"


Oh gosh, I didn't take it that way.

That's right about baby steps cause you've got a sailboat. Coastal cruising in one of these vessels is about checking off small mileage distances daily & digging life along the way


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks!
I've a friend with a aboat and we are talking about going "buddy boats" soloing each to the Chessy and maybe Cape May


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Denise - Let me know what I can do to help.

After all our talks on HVACR I'll be happy to share my experience moving boats around solo/short-handed.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks! I love being on the boat Solo because It seems I never have any alone time at home anymore LOL


----------



## satillasam (Apr 16, 2012)

Great stuff you write. I have lived in Stockton Springs for 3 years, have a mooring in the harbor and a Seafarer Meridian I'm still trying to launch. I hurt myself dry fitting the outboard to the well and face a new set of issues. This is prime sailing grounds, done it since I was a kid with cousins and on my own. I'm old too, semi retired but still need to work. I've been a chef for quite a while, 5 stars and falling stars. Cost of living is high here. Can't afford to stay year round, taking my dog, cooking tools and my kayak back to the south, Charleston, SC, putting my boat in charge to a trustworthy highly skilled boat guy. I'll come back to sail Echo for sure


----------



## satillasam (Apr 16, 2012)

satillasam said:


> Great stuff you write. I have lived in Stockton Springs for 3 years, have a mooring in the harbor and a Seafarer Meridian I'm still trying to launch. I hurt myself dry fitting the outboard to the well and face a new set of issues. This is prime sailing grounds, done it since I was a kid with cousins and on my own. I'm old too, semi retired but still need to work. I've been a chef for quite a while, 5 stars and falling stars. Cost of living is high here. Can't afford to stay year round, taking my dog, cooking tools and my kayak back to the south, Charleston, SC, putting my boat in charge to a trustworthy highly skilled boat guy. I'll come back to sail Echo for sure


----------

